# So my parents found out I was furry.



## Cearux (Oct 14, 2008)

And all went to hell


Last week, my mum caught me on the forums, and after that day, they had me banned from the internet, tried to send me to counseling and said what I was into was wrong...
I just today figured out how to bypass the security lock they had as well.

I know this has probably been but, what happened when/if your parents found out you were furry?


----------



## Jonnaius (Oct 14, 2008)

I would be investigated, they would find out im confused, and then I would be disowned.


----------



## Kume (Oct 14, 2008)

my cousin knows


----------



## Enigmaticat (Oct 14, 2008)

It wouldnt matter as long as the military didnt find out.


----------



## Cearux (Oct 14, 2008)

Mr_foxx said:


> my cousin knows


 
Hope that he doesnt tell


----------



## Kukilunestar (Oct 14, 2008)

I don't know....

Me mom says as long as I'm not trying to put a ring on a hoof or whomever I'm marrying has a pelt instead of a fur coat, she's fine...No idea if that applies to furries or not.


----------



## Tycho (Oct 14, 2008)

If you're still a minor and living under their roof, you either need to get creative about avoiding detection or deal with being furry-deprived.  They pretty much own you.

You could try the "rational explanation" route but you know there's a 90% chance they won't give a good god damn.

My mom didn't give two shits when she found out, though I was already an adult when she found out.


----------



## NekoFox08 (Oct 14, 2008)

cereux, don't take what I say seriously, but I so wish your parents could suffer for such things... nothing annoys me more than someone telling you that what you're doing is wrong... and people who say that are more wrong than I could ever fucking fathom. 

if my parents knew, they wouldn't do TOO much... they already call me out about every little thing I do. "so, tell me son, why is it that you like men?" "so tell me son, do you like to take it up the ass?" I don't think them finding out I'm a furry would be much different xD


----------



## Kume (Oct 14, 2008)

Cearux said:


> Hope that he doesnt tell


 
He doesnt even realy care, he hasnt even mentioned it to me since he found out.


----------



## south syde dobe (Oct 14, 2008)

Damn that sucks for you, if my mom found out she would just think its something else thats weird about me other than watching anime and playing games alot. She is reasonable and quite accepting so I don't think she would do anything crazy like that but she would probably wonder if she raised me right =.=


----------



## Jonnaius (Oct 14, 2008)

NekoFox08 said:


> cereux, don't take what I say seriously, but I so wish your parents could suffer for such things... nothing annoys me more than someone telling you that what you're doing is wrong... and people who say that are more wrong than I could ever fucking fathom.
> 
> if my parents knew, they wouldn't do TOO much... they already call me out about every little thing I do. "so, tell me son, why is it that you like men?" "so tell me son, do you like to take it up the ass?" I don't think them finding out I'm a furry would be much different xD



They sound as blunt as you.


----------



## Mr Fox (Oct 14, 2008)

I really don't think they would give two shits.


----------



## Cearux (Oct 14, 2008)

NekoFox08 said:


> I don't think them finding out I'm a furry would be much different xD


 
Probably but my mum found me on here and instantly said, "WTF STRANGERS?!?!?" from there she went though emails that I didn't eve know how to look at ;

By the end of the day it ended with a discussion between my mother, father and I about how I will go to hell for being into such things... and being attracted to men 

Also, they said that I was that way because of friends telling me to be that way... which was wrong


----------



## NekoFox08 (Oct 14, 2008)

Jonnaius said:


> They sound as blunt as you.


are you kidding me? please, just let it the fuck go ok?


----------



## LizardKing (Oct 14, 2008)

Tell them you're only in it for the porn, that should clear things up.


----------



## NekoFox08 (Oct 14, 2008)

LizardKing said:


> Tell them you're only in it for the porn, that should clear things up.


I'm gonna assume that was sarcasm


----------



## Thatch (Oct 14, 2008)

Why is it that most furries have problems with their parents... Does living in a pathological family make one furry?  
(BTW, I'm serious and I believe so, but's that's rather R&R material)


----------



## WarMocK (Oct 14, 2008)

Going to hell ..... *sigh*
This happens if people were blinded by some bigot preachers who talk about having sex before being married is a sin but abuse .... no need for more details -.-

I wonder if those guys ever read the old scripts that make up the bible. If they did, they'd know that hell doesn't exist, as god is perfect, and a perfect being cannot hate and would never want to harm anybody, nor would it let it happen on its demand.


----------



## Cearux (Oct 14, 2008)

LizardKing said:


> Tell them you're only in it for the porn, that should clear things up.


 
That's why they wanted to send me to councling in the first place


----------



## NekoFox08 (Oct 14, 2008)

szopaw said:


> Why is it that most furries have problems with their parents... Does living in a pathological family make one furry?
> (BTW, I'm serious and I believe so, but's that's rather R&R material)


because most parents have a problem with their son/daughter being furry...? it's hardly ever the other way around


----------



## Uro (Oct 14, 2008)

Glad I'm good at keeping secrets. Although I don't know how I'm going to be able to make an excuse for a large rubber maid box that I don't want to open for anyone (containing a fursuitlololol).


----------



## KittenAdmin (Oct 14, 2008)

My parents already suspect that I'm:

A. Bi
B. A furry

But they don't know for sure. My parents would probably lock me down as well, and also I wouldn't be able to go over to guys' houses and stupid shit like that.

Boy, parents sure can take things out of perspective.


----------



## Cearux (Oct 14, 2008)

Uro said:


> Glad I'm good at keeping secrets. Although I don't know how I'm going to be able to make an excuse for a large rubber maid box that I don't want to open for anyone (containing a fursuitlololol).


 
Ooooh, be glad that your parents don't question EVERY last thing you do >.>;


----------



## WarMocK (Oct 14, 2008)

Honestly guys ... this thread makes me kinda sad ...
Seeing how much you have to hide the fact that you like things related to anthropomorph creatures definitely blows my mind ~.~


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Oct 14, 2008)

My parents would most likely not care.  Well as far as the clean art goes anyway or should I say, the 'family friendly' side of the fandom goes.


----------



## Midi Bear (Oct 14, 2008)

I showed yiffing fursuiters to my mom once, essentially saying "omg freaks lol", to which she replied "Well, if they're not hurting anyone, why not?". I suspect, however, that if she knew I was a furry (not to the extent of yiffing fursuiter, but aspiring fursuiter), she would react differently. So if she does ever find out, and she does react negatively, I'm SO throwing that back in her face.


----------



## LizardKing (Oct 14, 2008)

Cearux said:


> That's why they wanted to send me to councling in the first place



Hey you're only 16 you're not allowed to look at furry pronz.


----------



## Thatch (Oct 14, 2008)

NekoFox08 said:


> because most parents have a problem with their son/daughter being furry...? it's hardly ever the other way around



True, but the matter is, normal parents don't disown children or force them to go through trauma because of such things. That's pathology. And it seems to be the case with a lot of furries, hence my observation.
It's not the base of my reasoning for it, but one of the more visible examples.


----------



## Uro (Oct 14, 2008)

WarMocK said:


> Honestly guys ... this thread makes me kinda sad ...
> Seeing how much you have to hide the fact that you like things related to anthropomorph creatures definitely blows my mind ~.~



Cmon, if your parents found out you dressed up in an animal costume and paraded around their reaction couldn't  be good. Especially if they found out how much you spent on it.


----------



## WarMocK (Oct 14, 2008)

Yiffing fursuiters? Now that's what you won't see any day. 
@ Midi bear: Maybe your mom's just plain cool and tolerates things even if she doesn't really understand it. ;-)


----------



## NekoFox08 (Oct 14, 2008)

szopaw said:


> True, but the matter is, normal parents don't disown children or force them to go through trauma because of such things. That's pathology. And it seems to be the case with a lot of furries, hence my observation.
> It's not the base of my reasoning for it, but one of the more visible examples.


well, I'm not stating this for others to feel sympathy for me, but my parents kinda did that when I came out to them... literally, by kicking me the fuck out, and I guess they got away with it, cause I live with my step mom. so it's not just being furry... it's practically the fact that you don't live up to your parents standards, and some of the parents out there happen to be too weak to be able to live with that "shame", so they pretty much disown you xD


----------



## WarMocK (Oct 14, 2008)

Uro said:


> Cmon, if your parents found out you dressed up in an animal costume and paraded around their reaction couldn't  be good. Especially if they found out how much you spent on it.



Can't answer that, since I'm not a fursuiter. I only draw furries. ;-)
And thinking about how they'd react .... *shrugs* ... I think they'd only complain about having spent too much money for it. ^^


----------



## HumanLombax (Oct 14, 2008)

Disowned....Not that i would really care as long as im out of the house


----------



## KittenAdmin (Oct 14, 2008)

My parents will always love me no matter what I am :3

But I would go through a lot of hell if I wasn't out of this house before they found out x_x


----------



## Thatch (Oct 14, 2008)

NekoFox08 said:


> well, I'm not stating this for others to feel sympathy for me, but my parents kinda did that when I came out to them... literally, by kicking me the fuck out, and I guess they got away with it, cause I live with my step mom. so it's not just being furry... it's practically the fact that you don't live up to your parents standards, and some of the parents out there happen to be too weak to be able to live with that "shame", so they pretty much disown you xD



I know what you're talking about and yes, being furry is not an effect of being disowned. But the very fact that parents are like that (or otherwise pathological) can shape the child's mind that it will feel an affilation towards furries, IMO.

Basically what I'm thinking about is - because of the parents behaviour the child can be rised to be somehow apprehensive towards contacts with other humans. But when dealing with furries, we have both the inteligent beings we feel the need to socialize with mixed with the animal-like appearance (and we instictually know that animals will not judge us nor abuse us), which allows to 'override' the apprehensivness.
THat doesn't have to be true with everyone (and most probably isn't) but I believe that at least a large group would fit into this theory.


----------



## NekoFox08 (Oct 14, 2008)

szopaw said:


> I know what you're talking about and yes, being furry is not an effect of being disowned. But the very fact that parents are like that (or otherwise pathological) can shape the child's mind that it will feel an affilation towards furries, IMO.
> 
> Basically what I'm thinking about is - because of the parents behaviour the child can be rised to be somehow apprehensive towards contacts with other humans. But when dealing with furries, we have both the inteligent beings we feel the need to socialize with mixed with the animal-like appearance (and we instictually know that animals will not judge us nor abuse us), which allows to 'override' the apprehensivness.
> THat doesn't have to be true with everyone (and most probably isn't) but I believe that at least a large group would fit into this theory.



yea, but luckily, I'm social, like humanity... I hang out at the mall, even though I never have money xD and I have friends I hang out with often. 

lot's of people fit that theory though


----------



## Taylor Hedgie (Oct 14, 2008)

All hell would break lose, it was already bad enough when I got caught fapping. T_T My moms overly suspicious of everything I do for some reason, but anyway, you should maybe start deleting history and whatnot. Tis' what I do and I've run free.


----------



## NekoFox08 (Oct 14, 2008)

Taylor Hedgie said:


> All hell would break lose, it was already bad enough when I got caught fapping. T_T My moms overly suspicious of everything I do for some reason, but anyway, you should maybe start deleting history and whatnot. Tis' what I do and I've run free.


I would be suspicious if I saw you fapping to a furry xD what parent wouldn't?!


----------



## ToeClaws (Oct 14, 2008)

Well lets see... first I'd have to start easy by telling them I've not been Catholic for like... 14 years, but Pagan.  After they come to terms with that, then I'd have to tell them I was bi.  If that didn't give them heartattacks or get me disowned, then I could slip in that I'm a fur (and have to explain it) and that'd probably mentally cook them. 

But my parents are nearly seniors now - I don't want to burden them with stuff they may not be able to handle given their age and their generation's general closed-mindedness to such things.

My folks are actually pretty good with stuff, but I basically keep the mentality of "Didn't ask?  Don't tell." when it comes to my private life.  I've been living on my own since '94, so even if they didn't accept it, it's not like it'd be the end of the world for me.


----------



## Kiyosh (Oct 14, 2008)

My parents don't know and I'd like to keep it that way. If I were to tell them, they'd probably ask what a furry was and I'd give them a few good descriptions. Though I know my dad would google it and then think that I was: A) Gay (Which is true) B) Into all the other things which are stereotypical for furries. 

I don't know what they'd do after that, but I wouldn't want to visit them. They'd probably neuter my dog behind my back. The only reason I see that I should neuter a dog, is if they hump everything in site. My dog Kuma, doesn't show any overly dominant behaviors. And just to clarify, we don't "do it". My parents would just read way to much into it and I just don't know what they'd do. I'm glad I'm already outta the house and in College, otherwise they'd probably find out one way or another.


----------



## Kiyosh (Oct 14, 2008)

ToeClaws said:


> ...I'd have to tell them I was bi.  If that didn't give them heartattacks or get me disowned, then I could slip in that I'm a fur (and have to explain it) and that'd probably mentally cook them.
> 
> But my parents are nearly seniors now - I don't want to burden them with stuff they may not be able to handle given their age and their generation's general closed-mindedness to such things.
> 
> My folks are actually pretty good with stuff, but I basically keep the mentality of "Didn't ask?  Don't tell." when it comes to my private life...



My parents are the same and I take the same approach. First I'd tell them that I was gay, then I'd mention the furry part. But I don't plan on telling them especially with the stock market being a little unstable, they've lost some and they're a little stressed out. I plan on telling them someday, hopefully when things start to look brighter and they're less stressed. But I don't see that happening anytime soon.


----------



## NekoFox08 (Oct 14, 2008)

Kiyosh said:


> My parents are the same and I take the same approach. First I'd tell them that I was gay, then I'd mention the furry part. But I don't plan on telling them especially with the stock market being a little unstable, they've lost some and they're a little stressed out. I plan on telling them someday, hopefully when things start to look brighter and they're less stressed. But I don't see that happening anytime soon.



you know, you don't have to tell them at all... sexuality is one thing, but saying "daddy, I find anthro characters sexually attractive" isn't the best thing for em' xD

actually, don't even tell them you're gay... do you live with your parents still?


----------



## Taylor Hedgie (Oct 14, 2008)

NekoFox08 said:


> I would be suspicious if I saw you fapping to a furry xD what parent wouldn't?!



But it wasn't furry at the time. xD


----------



## mmmke (Oct 14, 2008)

my parents dont even know i draw X3, but if they found out i was bi,and a furry they would send me back to live with my real dad, then than my real dad would disown me, (The mexican side of my family uses the word faggot like its going out of style, got i hate that word), but i would tell my uncle (who is gay) i know he would love me no matter what, he's like an older brother <3 plus he is getting a furry version i drew of him tattoo'd ............well so he says XD


----------



## Kajet (Oct 14, 2008)

My parents found out after I  voiced my dislike of a certain show over a certain episode, they wanted to know what "furry" is and I couldn't figure out a good explanation.

So they either searched online or are completely in the dark, either way they didn't give much of a shit cause I believe I was at least 18 by then... Though if my grandma knew...

Also for some reason my batshit insane sister in law knows about the fandom... and that scares me...


----------



## Kiyosh (Oct 14, 2008)

NekoFox08 said:


> you know, you don't have to tell them at all... sexuality is one thing, but saying "daddy, I find anthro characters sexually attractive" isn't the best thing for em' xD
> 
> actually, don't even tell them you're gay... do you live with your parents still?



I don't live with my parents and I don't plan on telling them. My only concern is if I find "the one", I mean...my parents should probably know, right? I've told my sisters so far and they're very supportive. I know that they might be a little shocked about it, but maybe they'd be alright after the news settled. I know I can't tell them now, they have enough on their plate.

I don't need to tell them I'm a furry, there's really no need. Telling them I'm gay is enough of a shock, furry would just fly over their head.



Cearux said:


> Ooooh, be glad that your parents don't question EVERY last thing you do >.>;



My parents question  E V E R Y T H I N G  I do. It's REALLY annoying xD

As for you Cearux, I don't know what to tell yah. You probably don't have a choice and they're forcing you to go to counseling. If I were you, I'd just stand strong for who I was and the counselor would just say that there's nothing they can do and that your parents should just accept it. If you're looking for a way to get to the furry webpages, you could just try going through a web proxy. It's like asking someone else to go to that website and bring it back to you on their website. Google web proxy and you'll find tons of options and I mean TONS of options.


----------



## Freya (Oct 14, 2008)

I'm curious, what the big deal with Furry hating is?
Are people afraid you're about to have sex with their cat if left alone with it? 
The idea that you're dirtying something so "pure"?

I mean, I know homophobes think that homosexual's are going to have sex with anything of the same gender so they're afraid (guys) for their anus.


----------



## Enigmaticat (Oct 14, 2008)

Freya said:


> I'm curious, what the big deal with Furry hating is?
> Are people afraid you're about to have sex with their cat if left alone with it?
> The idea that you're dirtying something so "pure"?
> 
> I mean, I know homophobes think that homosexual's are going to have sex with anything of the same gender so they're afraid (guys) for their anus.


I dont know either, somone is bound to say /b/tards though.


----------



## Emil (Oct 14, 2008)

Freya said:


> Are people afraid you're about to have sex with their cat if left alone with it?



According to a poll I once took on these very forums, 50% of furries WILL rape your cat if you leave them alone with it!


----------



## Mikael Grizzly (Oct 14, 2008)

They wouldn't care.


----------



## Kitosoma (Oct 14, 2008)

Uro said:


> Glad I'm good at keeping secrets. Although I don't know how I'm going to be able to make an excuse for a large rubber maid box that I don't want to open for anyone (containing a fursuitlololol).


I still lol when I think of your dad finding it Uro.


----------



## WarMocK (Oct 14, 2008)

Kitosoma said:


> I still lol when I think of your dad finding it Uro.



Well, maybe we'll try it on himself ... ;-)


----------



## Kitosoma (Oct 14, 2008)

WarMocK said:


> Well, maybe we'll try it on himself ... ;-)


"Son... could you help zip me up?" *Waddles out of room*
*Shock* "DAD! THAT'S MY FURSUIT!!!"
*Zip*


----------



## feilen (Oct 14, 2008)

LizardKing said:


> Hey you're only 16 you're not allowed to look at furry pronz.



I have a class with people my age (~15) and they watch porn and such on Ipods and random other stuff.

It may be illegal, but in my opinion a very minor and commonplace offence, such as the pirating of small songs that's now common.Someone not seeing pronz is about as likely as someone not having genatalia XD


----------



## Armaetus (Oct 14, 2008)

They don't care as long as it doesn't hurt me. Hell, mom knows about my DLness and is the same way, same with my bisexuality.


----------



## Gavrill (Oct 14, 2008)

My parents have no idea what furry is.

They know I'm one.
...Procedures when begin shortly.


----------



## Trpdwarf (Oct 14, 2008)

Uro said:


> Cmon, if your parents found out you dressed up in an animal costume and paraded around their reaction couldn't  be good. Especially if they found out how much you spent on it.



If I come downstairs in costume my parents think it's a blast, and my mom finds it cute. I guess I'm lucky to have supportive parents that way.

As for the OP, I feel sad that your situation is as it is. The most you can do is try to explain to your parents that being furrie doesn't make you a bad person. It just means you are a big fan of an artform.


----------



## Jack (Oct 14, 2008)

my family knows. 
my father doesn't know what it is and thus does not care.
mom knows and is OK with it.
grandma knows and tried to tell me I wasn't.
and 2 of my newer friends joined, and my oldest friend supports it.


----------



## Skittle (Oct 14, 2008)

*looks over at fursuits and tails* They know and they know well.


----------



## pheonix (Oct 14, 2008)

I never want to know how my dad would react, disown, laugh, or just not care I really don't want to know.


----------



## Estidel (Oct 14, 2008)

Large amounts of dis contentedness , my step-mother is in the hotel business and so she's at least somewhat familiar with furries, and she's pretty scared of them. My father on the other hand is just very traditional.


----------



## Hackfox (Oct 14, 2008)

I would tell em eat a dick and walk outta the room saying in the words of the almighty Rick James, "Fuck your couch...Buy another one you rich mother fuckers." And then go cry...


----------



## Uro (Oct 14, 2008)

WarMocK said:


> Well, maybe we'll try it on himself ... ;-)



Like no joke I would fucking pass out. Both from the fact that he found it and from the shock of him wearing it. Fortunately I'm only home during the summer months...

Edit- I also plan on telling them I'm bi (maybe gay now?lol..) when I'm done with college. Don't want them pullin mah funding and my graduation present (NEW CAR!).


----------



## KittenAdmin (Oct 14, 2008)

Two of my friends disapprove, but then again one of them may be joking, I can never tell. One knows and doesn't really care, one knows and thinks it's kinda weird, but he can't say much because he is into a master/slave relationship. Quite a few of my acquaintances know, but they either think it's cool or they don't care. 

Parents disapprove of the mature part of it, but the art and RPing they are fine with.


----------



## Ethereal_Dragon (Oct 14, 2008)

WarMocK said:


> Going to hell ..... *sigh*
> This happens if people were blinded by some bigot preachers who talk about having sex before being married is a sin but abuse .... no need for more details -.-
> 
> I wonder if those guys ever read the old scripts that make up the bible. If they did, they'd know that hell doesn't exist, as god is perfect, and a perfect being cannot hate and would never want to harm anybody, nor would it let it happen on its demand.


 

"They [My Children] shall never be snatched from their Father's hand..."
Once a Christian, always a Christian. Sin is a part of life we have to deal with, but once we have devoted our lives to God there's no hell waiting for us. 

Edit: My parents, however, would not believe this. I think they would go through shock, initially, then severe anger, and my computer would be confiscated and ransacked.

Not a happy day - hope it never comes.
As for whether being a furry is a sin or not, I *prefer* to believe it is okay as long as the lust doesn't go beyond the lust you battle with where humans are concerned.


----------



## Uro (Oct 14, 2008)

Kitosoma said:


> I still lol when I think of your dad finding it Uro.



Where has you been? Havn't heard from ya in a while. Going to MFF by chance?


----------



## Zorro101 (Oct 14, 2008)

My mom would love me more if i was full on gay, they don't know i'm bi, but it would be weird  furry i would just be... not wanting to talk to my mom or dad for a few days


----------



## Irreverent (Oct 14, 2008)

Cearux said:


> I know this has probably been but, what happened when/if your parents found out you were furry?



I am the parent.....and the kits are big into Webkinz, so I don't think it will be an issue.


----------



## WolvesSoulZ (Oct 14, 2008)

My parrent dont know what furry are, i'm alway on faf when my mom is near, they suck in english, lul. But i wouldn't tell em that i'm furry. But anyway, i can freely whatever i want over the net


----------



## Lukar (Oct 14, 2008)

Friends: I'm open about it, but hardly any of them know I'm a furry.

Dad's side of family: They wouldn't give a crap (in a good way), but it's be embarrassing to me if I told them.

Mom's side of the family: Let's just say that bad things would happen if I told them.


----------



## Beastcub (Oct 14, 2008)

tell me, to the OP and you other furries whose parents disapprove, got pissed, ext about you being furry...how many of you got caught with furry porn and the debate issued from that? 

because in that case then NO DUH you got in trouble, being caught with normal porn alone is bad, throw in animal traits and it becomes completely different than what your parents may have hid at your age and thus you lose any empathy that may have saved you some hassle, not to mention there is the debate about furry porn be dangerously close to bestiality and parents easily can jump from thinking you are fantasying about humanoid animals to real live animals.

 the only porn that has ever been up on my computer was when something killed my ad blocker on my old laptop and some nasty popup ads came up >__< (EWWWW!) and my parents know i am a clean kid and i do not like the mature stuff at all and thus are totally fine with me being furry, they KNOW about how nasty this fandom can get, we even talked about the fandom's reputation and i confirmed it has a very mature side as well as a casual hobby side and all they have to say about it is "be careful what i get into"

it is hard for me to believe that a parent would freak out about their kid being a furry if they knew that otherwise their kids interests were very tame.


----------



## ÃedÃ¡n (Oct 14, 2008)

i dont tell anybody =p secret secret i gotta secret
my mom is always against man with a man thing and she always told me
its supposed to be a man and a women so if i told her im bi she would freak
but as for furry i dont think she knows but im sure she would google it
oh well still not tellin no one until they find out. >.> well some of my friends wouldnt care
and i noticed that alot of people are wearing tails at my school recently....


----------



## Hollow-Dragon (Oct 15, 2008)

If my parents found out...

1.  I'd be asked A LOT of questions
2.  Probably get grounded from the internet

That'd be if just my mom found out.  If she found out and told my dad, and they actualy knew what a fur is,  I might as well go ahead and kill myself.  This is why I close the internet when I leave the computer, and erase the history, and sometimes delete cookies, because I know that one day will come when someone goes into my computer sneeking around.


----------



## south syde dobe (Oct 15, 2008)

The thing is that its pretty impossible for them to know I'm one, I have only one pic or Yugo from Bloody Roar in his beast form and she'd seen that pic and thought it was cute. Other than that I leave no evidence of where I've been on the net and don't have any furry stuff at all.


----------



## Monak (Oct 15, 2008)

I thought about getting really drunk at a family gathering  , and just start going off about lesbian anthros and the stories I write.  My family already treats me like I am mentally disturbed.  Why not play the part.

Also OP , If they are talking about you burning in hell , then they most likely want to send you to some religious based counciling.................. RUN!


----------



## xiath (Oct 15, 2008)

In some ways they know that I am a furry.  I have a print of my avatar picture on my wall, I have a dog collar hanging under that printout and I wear it from time to time, so there really is not much to tell them, and if there was, I am such an odd person to begin with so I think they would see it as normal for me.  That is, as long as they do not find out about the porn side of the fandom. 

However, I will not bring up the fact that I want to go to a furcon and buy a fursuit until I am 18, just to be safe.  I can imagine what my mothers face would be like when she would find out how much a fursuit costs and then she may magically have some dislikes about me being a furry.  I actually have the money to buy a suit (half suit, at least)  now, but  $860 of that my mother still has yet to give me, $450 from chores, and about $410 for our last trip up to South Dakota (I swear, ever since I got my checking and savings account, she has borrowed money from me.  Most recently, she forgot her pin number for one of her accounts/ used the wrong card at costco, so instead of using another one of her accounts and transferring the money from her normal account to that one, she made me use my card and my money...  At least she actually did pay it back when we got home.)

The one thing I know they would freak out about is me being bi leaning gay.  My mother is Christian and my father has recently become christian and are extremely homophobic.  Same goes with almost everybody else I know.


----------



## WILDWULF (Nov 14, 2008)

My parent's were like...what the fucks a furry.  So I explained and it was okay XP


----------



## Azure (Nov 14, 2008)

Epic Necro Fail.


----------



## WarMocK (Nov 14, 2008)

WILDWULF said:


> My parent's were like...what the fucks a furry.  So I explained and it was okay XP



Pretty much the same here. ^^
They don't care that much and treat it as it is: a hobby.


----------



## Thatch (Nov 14, 2008)

Of all topics, why this :roll:


----------



## mrredfox (Nov 14, 2008)

"aww thats a cute picture *points at the forum banner*"
my parents wouldent even know what a furry is


----------



## LonelyFox (Nov 14, 2008)

My dad thought it was cool and is taking me to FWA in march <.<


----------



## Psudowolf (Nov 14, 2008)

My mother knows. And she didn't care.


----------



## NekoFox08 (Nov 14, 2008)

LonelyFox said:


> My dad thought it was cool and is taking me to FWA in march <.<



son of a... well, I never plan to tell my parents. I'm an adult now, so I don't have to tell them I'm going to a furry convention or anything now n_n


----------



## flechmen (Nov 14, 2008)

I doubt my parents would care. I'd have to explain it, and they would say "oh, cool" and probably leave it at that. 

How I would tell them tough is I would invite them to a party with a bunch of people in fur suits then tell them what was going on.


----------



## Hackfox (Nov 14, 2008)

My parents hate furries calling them animal fuckers...so meh...I dunno...


----------



## SnowFox (Nov 14, 2008)

Hackfox said:


> My parents hate furries calling them animal fuckers...so meh...I dunno...



They must be closet furries.

If my parents ever found out it would be the end of the world. But I know how to put a password on my computer, so I should be safe as long as I don't do something stupid.


----------



## Midi Bear (Nov 14, 2008)

LonelyFox said:


> My dad thought it was cool and is taking me to FWA in march <.<


Lucky fuck.

Even though you've already been found out, you need to make damn sure you're not going to be seen associating with furries again. Lock the god damn door, and if there's no lock, invest in a door stop. Also, lock your computer when you leave it. If you hear somebody approaching the room you're in and you happen to have yiff up, fucking close it there and then. There's what I do out of the way.. now for how my parents would react:

They probably wouldn't really care, but you never know. Even if they do care, I'm just going to throw what they said about furries before right back in their faces. I showed them some suit yiffers saying stuff like "Holy fuck.. how can someone be into this?!" and I was told "Well, they're not hurting anyone, so whatever floats their boat.". So yeah.. I'm prepared for the day they find out if it comes. I don't feel like I need to tell them anyway, unless I ended up buying a fursuit and they asked why.

Anyhoo, best of luck to the OP.


----------



## mottled.kitten (Nov 14, 2008)

I never tried to hide it... hiding something means there's a reason to be ashamed of it, or that you know it's wrong. My parents have always known about my interest in furries. My Dad has even seen my Sexyfur collection.


----------



## FurryFox (Nov 14, 2008)

*parents see me on a forum* ... "whatever, he's weird anyway ..." thats all that happened


----------



## Maio Maio Tigerman (Nov 14, 2008)

the only thing my mum knows about furrues is what she saw on CSI *shudder* and my dad doesent belive in anything that wasnt created in the 50ies so i dont think i am going to tell them. i told my brother and the first thing he said was its not beastiality is it, so i havnt told anybody else. a friend of mine suspects, i asked what he thinks of furries and he replyed they are weird (alltho he does like anthro art and dragons) another friend figured out but thinks it is all a joke and dosent care.


----------



## KiloCharlie (Nov 14, 2008)

my parents very nearly found out during that one episode of American Dad a couple of weeks back... where they were at the furry convention... (i got the joke and was the only one laughing... their faces just said "what the fuck is this?!?!?!?) they found out i was watching porn several months ago (absolutely hectic day, i couldn't go online for months) so i wonder what their reaction would be to finding out i'm a furry (i don't go all out or anything [yet]... i just write and make bad attempts at drawing them... don't get me wrong though, i would love to got to a convention someday...) but i haven't even told my friends yet... (to be honest, i don't know how, or if i should, i would trust them w/ my life if need be, i dont want to express that part of me and then find out that they are fur-bashers) so no-one knows...[excepting ppl. online, but i don't even relese my real name (to unique, i'd be found in less than an hour)]


----------



## KiloCharlie (Nov 14, 2008)

quote from: Freya
_I'm curious, what the big deal with Furry hating is?
Are people afraid you're about to have sex with their cat if left alone with it? 
The idea that you're dirtying something so "pure"?_
_
I mean, I know homophobes think that homosexual's are going to have sex with anything of the same gender so they're afraid (guys) for their anus._

most ppl. are like that yes, i am not, i live near San Francisco, so if i wanted, i could go up there and parade around in a fursuit and no-one would care... actually, now that i mention it, that does sound like a good idea... pity prop 8 passed though (i'm not gay, or bi, i just think that people who discriminate against others with no basis in fact are morons ppl do that to gays, furries, and many others... i don;t know why, but each one [of the discriminators ]needs to be struck by a meteorite (or meteor, i can never remember which is which))


----------



## brrrr (Nov 14, 2008)

mrredfox said:


> "aww thats a cute picture *points at the forum banner*"
> my parents wouldent even know what a furry is


Haha this. 

I haven't had the.."pleasure" of being found out with any mature anthro art. If they ever see anything it's pretty tame and just so adawwwable.

As for the parents subject, I guess I'm not as quick to judge as some people are with their parents. I mean, I know parents can be paranoid and a little close-minded. I've spent the night at a friend's house who was bi several times, and my dad would always pull me to the side afterwards and ask if we ever did anything. My dad doesn't know I'm bi myself, yet he assumes that since I was in the same house as a bisexual I must be there for motives other than just hanging out with a friend..lol. 

Hmm but I still understand. Some parents have a harder time watching their child break the mould than others. I think parents may make a mistake of making their mould too narrow and confined for their child, and it's best to leave it open and let their child grow into what they want to be, not what you want them to be. Regardless, I'm not going to go blaming them and calling them bad parents for choosing a different method of raising a child than I would.


----------



## KiloCharlie (Nov 14, 2008)

Beastcub said:


> tell me, to the OP and you other furries whose parents disapprove, got pissed, ext about you being furry...how many of you got caught with furry porn and the debate issued from that?
> 
> because in that case then NO DUH you got in trouble, being caught with normal porn alone is bad, throw in animal traits and it becomes completely different than what your parents may have hid at your age and thus you lose any empathy that may have saved you some hassle, not to mention there is the debate about furry porn be dangerously close to bestiality and parents easily can jump from thinking you are fantasying about humanoid animals to real live animals.
> 
> ...



we have 2 dogs and 3 cats... my parents would jump to that conclusion in a heartbeat... even though i would never go that far...


----------



## KiloCharlie (Nov 14, 2008)

Hollow-Dragon said:


> If my parents found out...
> 
> 1.  I'd be asked A LOT of questions
> 2.  Probably get grounded from the internet
> ...




exactly how i feel
and they would look it up and find a fur-basher site like _encyclopedia dramatica_ and go CRAZY... (i wouldn't survive the night... i would have to run away)


----------



## KiloCharlie (Nov 14, 2008)

Monak said:


> I thought about getting really drunk at a family gathering  , and just start going off about lesbian anthros and the stories I write.  My family already treats me like I am mentally disturbed.  Why not play the part.
> 
> Also OP , If they are talking about you burning in hell , then they most likely want to send you to some religious based counciling.................. RUN!



me (and my parents) are atheists (except for my mom who is a die-hard Mormon *shudder* [they're divorced, i live with my dad and step-mother]) but i wouldn't EVER hear it down if they found out (they thought i was gay for the longest time until they found all kinds of porn in my computer's history... that day SUCKED!!!)


----------



## stripes123 (Nov 14, 2008)

when my mom found out she didn't care. she actually thoughtt it was cool.


----------



## Hackfox (Nov 14, 2008)

They say that furries are not natural and what kind of people need to see themselves as animals to have sex...Oh well...My parents are weird...Lonely take me if they ask I'm gonnah go see an anime con XD I tell them It's my first and FMA will be there my first anime love


----------



## Nathyn (Nov 14, 2008)

I don't think my parents would care. Even when I was young I was an oddball.


----------



## KiloCharlie (Nov 14, 2008)

JerseyDagmar said:


> ^Made by a friend of mine for me, I am Death Note obsessed.



i have a friend who is also death note obsessed... he does a good Gir impression from Invader Zim(so that's his nickname... Gir...)... i don't think he's a furry though... (maybe i should tell my friends that i am one... idk b/c they might be furry bashers... of my parents will find out... i'm not telling them [my parents]that i'm a furry untill i'm 21 and we are to drunk to remember it)


----------



## Xero108 (Nov 14, 2008)

If my parents knew they'd probably try to figure out what a furry is to begin with and probably try to accept my fetishes. Otherwise they can go to hell.


----------



## Nathyn (Nov 14, 2008)

KiloCharlie said:


> i have a friend who is also death note obsessed... he does a good Gir impression from Invader Zim(so that's his nickname... Gir...)... i don't think he's a furry though... (maybe i should tell my friends that i am one... idk b/c they might be furry bashers... of my parents will find out... i'm not telling them [my parents]that i'm a furry untill i'm 21 and we are to drunk to remember it)



Holy carp! I think I might know him from another forum. I know someone who goes by GIR and loves Death Note...hmmm...


----------



## Bambi (Nov 14, 2008)

I don't know how or why parents even care.

Mine didn't -- I'd like to find out why others do.


----------



## KiloCharlie (Nov 14, 2008)

JerseyDagmar said:


> Holy carp! I think I might know him from another forum. I know someone who goes by GIR and loves Death Note...hmmm...



interesting... ask if he knows the puppy joke (if he is the Gir i know then he should) and in case you didn't know it it goes like this

a man and his son were walking through the park when the passed by two dogs having sex(yiffing) so the son asked
"Dad! What are those two dogs doing?"
and the dad replied "well son... they're making a puppy"
so a couple days go by and the kid walks in on his parents having sex... 
so he asks "Mom, Dad, what are you doing!?"
and the dad replies "well son... we're making a baby"
and the son says "well flip her over, I want a puppy!!!"


that kid [in the joke] has to be a furry by now... no way he isn't


----------



## ElectricJackal (Nov 14, 2008)

as long as they dont find my yiff they will not care


----------



## Asmiro (Nov 14, 2008)

I doubt my parents would even know what a furry is, and if they did they probably would leave me alone as they usually do. 

The only thing they wouldn't like is if they found out I did weed once. And even then I doubt they'd do anything seeing how my mom knows I'm not one to be fucked with, since I was very close to killing her at one point before she moved out. Stupid bitch hasn't messed with me even once after she hit me with that spatula.


----------



## haynari (Jan 17, 2009)

my fam does know for the most part. i told my dad he thinks im weird. my sis doesnt care but my mom didn't pay attention of course cause she can't concentrate on something for more than .0000000003 milliseconds!


----------



## Ratte (Jan 17, 2009)

My parents are retarded.  They don't know what a furry is.


----------



## haynari (Jan 17, 2009)

xXxKirai_KainashixXx said:


> My parents are retarded. They don't know what a furry is.


 
yeah i had to explain it to my dad and my mom (no attention paid). but my sis was like oh. so?


----------



## Ratte (Jan 17, 2009)

haynari said:


> but my sis was like oh. so?



That's the only reaction you should get.  It's no different than any other hobby, but some people make it a lifestyle.  It's your life, so who gives a fuck?


----------



## haynari (Jan 17, 2009)

xXxKirai_KainashixXx said:


> That's the only reaction you should get. It's no different than any other hobby, but some people make it a lifestyle. It's your life, so who gives a fuck?


 
precisly. I know people who make it into a lifestyle. I just am into the art (no yiff) and I also happen to like wearing a tail.


----------



## Kvasir (Jan 17, 2009)

my mom knows and she thinks that it is awsome. i feel so bad for you


----------



## Ratte (Jan 17, 2009)

haynari said:


> precisly. I know people who make it into a lifestyle. I just am into the art (no yiff) and I also happen to like wearing a tail.



That's about the same for me, but I don't wear tails in public, though I would like to.

Fabric is expensive shit, you know.

Yiff is gross.


----------



## mrredfox (Jan 17, 2009)

i wouldent care even if they found out, i let my dad use my laptop some times and on my quick links tab i have links to faf and yiffstar xD


----------



## Jenzo770 (Jan 17, 2009)

My whole family has seen me on the forums, they think it's just a regullar forum (seriously, they don't know what "furry" is)

If they would find out though, they would most likely not care, though I don't wanna try my luck


----------



## Midi Bear (Jan 17, 2009)

Why anyone feels a need to tell their parents is beyond me. The only reason I'd tell them is to explain why I bought a fursuit (assuming I do buy one and they do find out some day).


----------



## Jenzo770 (Jan 17, 2009)

Midi Bear said:


> Why anyone feels a need to tell their parents is beyond me. The only reason I'd tell them is to explain why I bought a fursuit (assuming I do buy one and they do find out some day).



^ this, absolutely


----------



## kusanagi-sama (Jan 17, 2009)

I wouldn't tell my parents.  They are the ultra conservative type Christians (and I'm not as conservative, but still am, I'm just more open minded), and would probably freak and immediately think of bestiality or something.

People at work don't know I'm a furry, but because I let my Huskie dog (female) sleep on my bed at night, they tease me about having sex with my dog.  I get insulted by that, even though they are just teasing me.

I do have a sneaking suspicion that one or two other guys at work just might be furries, they play WoW, and one of them is into the swinger stuff.  I should put KurrltheRaven's "I'm furry" song on my phone and see what their reaction is.


----------



## Internet Police Chief (Jan 17, 2009)

Nice necro. But, since it's here I might as well answer.

My parents know I'm furry. Both are completely fine with it - both think it's cool and both have traveled with me on road trips across the country to go to several furry conventions. My dad even is one, now, and has his own fursona and has told me before he wants his own fursuit, so we can fuck with people at conventions together.

Everyone who's parents don't accept each them for "being furry" is either a lying fucker, has other things that their parents are pissed at them for, or have really shitty parents.


----------



## Featherly (Jan 17, 2009)

My parents were total furries (though they didn't know the fandom) and would out furry me if they were still alive.


----------



## Thatch (Jan 17, 2009)

NECRO!? In mah yard?


----------



## Mr. Goblet (Jan 17, 2009)

They wouldn't mind. Even if they thought it was weird, they wouldn't send me to counseling. Oh my God. That would be just ridiculous.


----------



## Crossfire21 (Jan 17, 2009)

I know how you feel *looks around to make sure no one is looking while typing* 

But your parents seem to be a little hardcore. Mine would be like "oh............" and probably think im gay even though they know I have a girlfriend .But what is so wrong about being furry?


----------



## brrrr (Jan 17, 2009)

my parents are very ignorant to it lol. I don't think they'd necessarily care, but I'm sure their initial reaction would be that i've fucked the dog or something, and that's some shit i really don't want to explain to them.


----------



## LizardKing (Jan 17, 2009)

ARG! A ZOMBIE!

RUN!


----------



## Kangamutt (Jan 17, 2009)

haynari said:


> my fam does know for the most part. i told my dad he thinks im weird. my sis doesnt care but my mom didn't pay attention of course cause she can't concentrate on something for more than .0000000003 milliseconds!



Protip: if a thread has gone more than 1 month (this one is well over 2) without another post, it's DEAD.

Remember, kids; thread necromancy is WRONG.

This message has been brought to you by your local Civil Defense office.


----------



## PeppermintRoo (Jan 17, 2009)

I have a very open relationship with my mother.  She's Catholic, but open minded, and I feel like I could talk to her about mostly anything.  My father is rather conservative, doesn't really have a religion, but is close-minded anyway.  I've not seen or talked to him in a bit more than three years.  

My mother both knows, and doesn't know about the 'furry thing.'

I don't think she knows what the furry fandom is, or about fursuit sex.  But I did Lion King/Looney Toons fan art since the age of 9-10, distinctly furry art since the age of 14, and have continued to do furry art to date.  She's seen a lot of my clean art, and at some points has stumbled upon some adult works by accident (highschool years.)  She has the general understanding that I have both a sexual and non-sexual appreciation for anthropmorphic art/stories, and that I share this appreciation with others on the internet.

Recently, sort of testing the waters, I even discussed the entire plot line of my ADBT series with my Mother.  (The story starts out with a teenage female platypus raping her brother, and the rest of the series is about describing the forces and circumstances that would cause such an act.)   She was intrigued by the sociopolitical environment in which it partook, along with the conspiracy elements, and said she'd even read it if I ever developed a censored/non-erotic version.  

A lot of people have asked why anyone would tell their parents about the furry thing.  I do so, because I want my mother to know and understand many parts of my life.  I feel that for her to justifiably love and accept me, she must know the parts that are possibly more difficult to understand and come to terms with.  (You cannot love that which you do not know, for at that point you would only be loving an ideal.)  I want my mother to love me, not an ideal of me, and part of me is both what I do and what I desire to do.

At the same time, I don't view the 'furry thing' as something negative that needs to be hidden.  Furry art is something that's a part of my life, that I've put a lot of effort and thought into.  When growing up, and completeing a furry drawing that I was proud of, I'd want to show it to her.  I don't feel this is any different than someone wanting to show their parents an essay they got an A on, or wanting them to watch them participate in sports.    

I always spare my mother the details that would make her uncomfortable, but I actively want her to have an understanding.  Even if she doesn't approve (and there are things she doesn't, and probably wishes she didn't know) I want her to understand where I'm coming from.


----------



## LizardKing (Jan 17, 2009)

Didn't read it


----------



## Thatch (Jan 17, 2009)

PeppermintRoo said:


> I have a very open relationship with my mother.



I stopped reading here, too afraid to check what's beyond.


----------



## Gavrill (Jan 17, 2009)

Last time I talked to my mom about sex she raped my fragile ears


----------



## GatodeCafe (Jan 17, 2009)

How did you bypass the security block on FA?


----------



## Ren-Raku (Jan 17, 2009)

My parents will never know. They don't know the password to my laptop, when they use my laptop out of it just being logged on, it's never out of my gaze. When they try and confiscate my phone (which I do most of my FAF and VCL browsing on) I always set it to lock everytime it's turned off.


----------



## Thatch (Jan 17, 2009)

Shenzi said:


> Last time I talked to my mom about sex she raped my fragile ears



My poor girl D:



I never talked about anything sexual with my parents.


----------



## Ren-Raku (Jan 17, 2009)

szopaw said:


> My poor girl D:
> 
> 
> 
> I did everything sexual with my parents.



EFA :3


----------



## Thatch (Jan 17, 2009)

Ren-Raku said:


> EFA :3



Dude, that is just wrong, even among furries.


----------



## PeppermintRoo (Jan 17, 2009)

szopaw said:


> I stopped reading here, too afraid to check what's beyond.



*Insert Freudian statement of defense.*

No, seriously, it's not incest.  I swear.  My mother talks excessively and is too much of a prude.  She'd be simultaneously boring and annoying to lay, and the after-sex chat would be down-right awkward.    



szopaw said:


> I never talked about anything sexual with my parents.



I've never talked to my father about anything sexual, but he's never been much of a part of my life.  That asside, it almost makes me kind of sad to hear you say that.  I feel that human sexuality plays a huge part of our lives, and is something that parents should always address with their children.  Even the initial "birds and the bees" talk would suffice for a lifelong fulfillment of said duty.


----------



## mrredfox (Jan 17, 2009)

szopaw said:


> Dude, that is just wrong, even among furries.


Ren is wrong in everyway.


----------



## Billy-Rex (Jan 17, 2009)

BTW: What does EFA mean? I dont get it :/


----------



## Thatch (Jan 17, 2009)

PeppermintRoo said:


> *Insert Freudian statement of defense.*
> 
> No, seriously, it's not incest.  I swear.  My mother talks excessively and is too much of a prude.  She'd be simultaneously boring and annoying to lay, and the after-sex chat would be down-right awkward.



You've just entered my pantheon of heroes now. All the other sig quotes may go away, this has to stay.



PeppermintRoo said:


> I've never talked to my father about anything sexual, but he's never been much of a part of my life.  That asside, it almost makes me kind of sad to hear you say that.  I feel that human sexuality plays a huge part of our lives, and is something that parents should always address with their children.  Even the initial "birds and the bees" talk would suffice for a lifelong fulfillment of said duty.



Oh well, I didn't with mine and I didn't turn out as a sexual deviant or anything...



No, wait, I'm a furry... FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF



mrredfox said:


> Ren is wrong in everyway.



I somehow noticed.


----------



## Ren-Raku (Jan 17, 2009)

szopaw said:


> Dude, that is just wrong, even among furries.



Oh you.



mrredfox said:


> Ren is wrong in everyway.



You mislead everyone.



Billy-Rex said:


> BTW: What does EFA mean? I dont get it :/



EFA=Edited For Accuracy.


----------



## PeppermintRoo (Jan 17, 2009)

Billy-Rex said:


> BTW: What does EFA mean? I dont get it :/



EFA:

1) Extensible Fictional Abbreviation
2) Enigmatically Fixated Asshole
3) Entertaining Fornication Anomaly  
4) ???
5) Profit


----------



## Thatch (Jan 17, 2009)

Ren-Raku said:


> Oh you.



YOUR FACE



Ren-Raku said:


> You mislead everyone.



No, he actually hit it dead on.


----------



## Ren-Raku (Jan 17, 2009)

szopaw said:


> YOUR FACE
> 
> 
> 
> No, he actually hit it dead on.



Lol, quoting it like this makes it look like you insinuated something sexual ^_^


----------



## KillerFreya (Jan 17, 2009)

My mom doesn't even know what a furry is.


----------



## Nakhi (Jan 17, 2009)

I am careful with keeping my parents from finding out. They would not take it well at all. I really don't want to end up at a psychologist because of it. All I do is clear the history and I am fine. I have gotten away with it for a year now. Also, as long as I am the only one that knows I'm okay.


----------



## ElectricJackal (Jan 17, 2009)

my friends know im a furry but my pearents dont. also, ill have to get the shotty out, all these undead threads about these days.


----------



## Fox Glove (Jan 17, 2009)

Said it once and I'll say it again.

My parents don't care as long as I'm not sucking dog cock.


----------



## LunArFoX (Jan 17, 2009)

My parents have no idea what furries are.
I've seen one on my dad's anime once.. He's obsessed with anime. They also have myspaces.

Still have no idea, And I doubt they would care.
Heck, I've been trying to send them signals.. Just think that I like foxes alot.


----------



## ElectricJackal (Jan 17, 2009)

Julian said:


> Said it once and I'll say it again.
> 
> My parents don't care as long as I'm not sucking dog cock.


furries dont usually do that, normally.


----------



## brrrr (Jan 18, 2009)

Shenzi said:


> Last time I talked to my mom about sex she raped my fragile ears


after my mom found out i was sexually active she started telling me all the places she and my dad had sex when i was around; most notably my bedroom at my aunts (long story) and our super amazing family camping trips. 

Yeah so tents and beds are cool.


PeppermintRoo said:


> *Insert Freudian statement of defense.*
> 
> No, seriously, it's not incest.  I swear.  My mother talks excessively and is too much of a prude.  She'd be simultaneously boring and annoying to lay, and the after-sex chat would be down-right awkward.


i lold and now i feel terrible


ElectricJackal said:


> furries dont usually do that, normally.


surprise!


----------



## Giorgio Gabriel (Jan 18, 2009)

When I told my mother about furries, her response was basically "Oh, those silly white folk!  Whatever will they come up with next!"

My father was all like "...and this affects me how?"  when he found out.  He's very unconcerned about this sort of thing.


----------



## Tatsuyoujo (Jan 18, 2009)

I'm necro-ing!

I'm not a furry ,but if i was i wouldn't have to tell my folks. Things like that don't matter to us. If anyone in my family found out i wouldn't care. If they didn't like it i'd be like "well ,i hardly see you anyway ,so fuck off."


----------



## Billy-Rex (Jan 18, 2009)

My mom wouldnt even have a problem with me being gay.. but I has. (no, this was no offense)


----------



## Laze (Jan 18, 2009)

Mr Fox said:


> I really don't think they would give two shits.


 
This, definitely.

If it has anything to do with me, computers and/or the internet my parents will usually switch off and show little interest.

All that Scalie Porn may raise a few eyebrows at first, but the age old excuse of _"Ash is just weird like that, as long as he's not gay"_ may just tossed about as it frequently does. Or they may send for the men in white coats and the padded van. Actually I'm rather unsure now, hmm...


----------



## blackfuredfox (Jan 18, 2009)

well my dad and his girlfriend think everyone on the internet is just a bunch of sexual predators, and my mom knows nothing of the internet. but if i told my dad and he knew only the bad side of furries i would have a cd ready to destroy the windows from the screaming of "IM ON THE HIGHWAY TO HELL". after they say its weird and i will go to hell for it ill just remind him he got divorced. then run like hell. my mom would go "what the hell is a furry". and if i get a fursuit and they find it ill tell them i am doing mascot work for stores.


----------



## CAThulu (Jan 18, 2009)

Giorgio Gabriel said:


> My father was all like "...and this affects me how?"  when he found out.  He's very unconcerned about this sort of thing.



This.

Love it *G*.


----------



## Crazy lemming (Jan 18, 2009)

dont think my parents know what a furry is


----------



## Darth GW7 (Jan 18, 2009)

Mine don't. And when I said I wanted a fursuit they said "Well you're buying it yourself."


----------



## WarMocK (Jan 18, 2009)

Uh, you better start saving some money then, they're pretty expensive if you want a good one (afaik).


----------



## Sam (Jan 18, 2009)

My mother:

"Its just a faze."

Cool, I like this "faze."


----------



## Runefox (Jan 18, 2009)

> faze


I don't think that word means what you think it means.

I have little sympathy for people who "come out" as being furry to their parents. It's like "coming out" to liking anime or a sport, only half of the world tends to think it's a sexual fetish to do with having sex with Sparky.

Now, those whose parents "just find out", like the OP, and immediately go "OMFG THIS PERSON IS CRIMINALLY INSANE" I can find a small portion of my blackened, steely heart to care for.


----------



## Ratte (Jan 18, 2009)

Sam said:


> My mother:
> 
> "Its just a *phase*."
> 
> Cool, I like this *"phase."*



That was going to bother me.


----------



## WarMocK (Jan 18, 2009)

xXxKirai_KainashixXx said:


> That was going to bother me.



Why? It's not bad if your parents support your interests. And being a furry doesn't mean you can't think of anything else than bed sport.


----------



## Runefox (Jan 18, 2009)

WarMocK said:


> Why? It's not bad if your parents support your interests. And being a furry doesn't mean you can't think of anything else than bed sport.



I think you completely missed what he was referring to.

Not that it really *fazes* me. I mean, it's probably just a *phase*.



			
				Google Translate said:
			
		

> Grammatik Nazis vereinigt Euch! Wir befreien die Welt der falsche Satz Struktur und dem Missbrauch des geschriebenen Wortes!


----------



## WarMocK (Jan 18, 2009)

Opps ... the translator between my ears missed that little difference ... xD


----------



## Dyluck (Jan 18, 2009)

People's parents seem to like to freak the fuck out over the smallest things.


----------



## WarMocK (Jan 18, 2009)

David M. Awesome said:


> People's parents seem to like to freak the fuck out over the smallest things.



Yep, and if they have no reason for freaking out they freak out because of that.


----------



## Dyluck (Jan 18, 2009)

WarMocK said:


> Yep, and if they have no reason for freaking out they freak out because of that.



IS THERE SOMETHING YOU'RE NOT TELLING US ABOUT


----------



## TamaraRose (Jan 18, 2009)

try to   explain... if that dont work and your old enough move


----------



## WarMocK (Jan 18, 2009)

David M. Awesome said:


> IS THERE SOMETHING YOU'RE NOT TELLING US ABOUT



Yep, but I'm not gonna tell you. ^^


----------



## SnowFox (Jan 18, 2009)

WarMocK said:


> Yep, but I'm not gonna tell you. ^^



You sucked off the dog?


----------



## Orion928 (Jan 18, 2009)

When my parents found out they were just like... "okay? so what so bad about that?"  i at least ave acepting parents.  if you need some tips on avoiding detection i could posibly help ya there.


----------



## Kittiara (Jan 18, 2009)

My parents aren't psychos, so it's all good.


----------



## PeppermintRoo (Jan 18, 2009)

I'm noticing a trend here.  The only time the parents seem to really freak out is when said person is male.  It seems to push the stereotype that for the same act, males can be perverted sexual delinquents, whereas girls could be considered kinky.  Either that, or more people are willing to jump to the conclusion that it's a sexual interest for males and an artistic interest in females.

Mind you, at the same time a 'lucky,' male's actions would make a female a 'slut,'... but society is filled to the brim with gender double standards.  Yay.


----------



## WarMocK (Jan 18, 2009)

<stereotype>Real men can't/don't draw pics</stereotype>


----------



## Ikrit (Jan 18, 2009)

i would say something that would hit em hard


----------



## Sulfide (Jan 18, 2009)

<you=fag4life>random inside joke for HTML programmers</fag>


----------



## PeppermintRoo (Jan 18, 2009)

TheGreatMilenko said:


> <you=fag4life>random inside joke for HTML programmers</fag>



Fixed:
<fag type="4life"> Random inside joke for XML programmers. </fag>

-or-

<you type="fag4life"> Random inside joke for XML programmers. </you>


----------



## Kitshera Aureana (Jan 18, 2009)

My parents were too internet illiterate to understand any potential rumors on furries anyhow.  Even if they did "know" some information, they wouldn't have cared likely anyway.  When I was younger and I lived with them, my room was full of floating UFOs, dragons, faeries, books on magic, diagrams on elements.  I used to wear animal tails I made even back when I was 7 and I for years I always discussed possible strange theories of things that I would say definitely seemed out of the "norm."  They generally just nodded and said, "yes.. uh-huh".  Also I was/still am bisexual and that's not in their normal habitat as well.

From all that, I figure they'd shrug it off anyhow, because it's something they'd expect of me nevertheless.


----------



## SuperFurryBonzai (Jan 18, 2009)

my parents already know but they don't care to much


then again they don't really know what it is, i don't see whats so bad about us that can get parents so angry about it...except the yiff


----------



## Kitshera Aureana (Jan 18, 2009)

SuperFurryBonzai said:


> i don't see whats so bad about us that can get parents so angry about it...except the yiff



Parents are silly.   Sex is only natural.


----------



## Uro (Jan 18, 2009)

Silibus said:


> It wouldnt matter as long as the military didnt find out.



Huh?


----------



## zusefur (Jan 18, 2009)

mine knows she had to look it up first cuz at first she thought I was in to zoo I like my animals but not that much...lol


----------



## elidolente (Jan 19, 2009)

TheGreatMilenko said:


> <you=fag4life>random inside joke for HTML programmers</fag>



Booya!

RISE OF THE HTML WRITERS!!!


----------



## Lulu_Neko_Lucy (Jan 19, 2009)

My parents would probably kick me out...they're both already on the verge of doing so anyway..>.>;;


----------



## Nishi (Jan 19, 2009)

That's so sad. ):

I don't get it... how do parents know what furries are? 8D I think a friend mentioned some church leader knew about them... but I dunno how people find out about em, and then find out they're bad. :B

My parents and family just know I like animal cartoons and stuff. My sister thinks it's weird but it doesn't matter.
Oh, they've all seen my furry porn too, but they were more concerned with my sexuality than with me liking cartoons.


----------



## Moka (Jan 19, 2009)

Nishi said:


> I don't get it... how do parents know what furries are? 8D



I'd guess television. Which is a shame, because when furries are on TV, it's usually negative.


----------



## Nishi (Jan 19, 2009)

Moka said:


> I'd guess television. Which is a shame, because when furries are on TV, it's usually negative.


I've heard there was a CSI episode, and I've seen maybe one or two news reports or night shows with it on.... but you're right, in all those it seemed very negative and immature when they were discussing it. :B


----------



## Dyluck (Jan 19, 2009)

Uro said:


> Huh?



Silibus joined the military.


----------



## Moka (Jan 19, 2009)

Nishi said:


> I've heard there was a CSI episode, and I've seen maybe one or two news reports or night shows with it on.... but you're right, in all those it seemed very negative and immature when they were discussing it. :B



Yup. The CSI episode was pretty bad. I suggest watching it if you ever want to have a "WTF?!" moment.


----------



## Billy-Rex (Jan 19, 2009)

Moka said:


> Yup. The CSI episode was pretty bad. I suggest watching it if you ever want to have a "WTF?!" moment.


How is this ep called?


----------



## Moka (Jan 19, 2009)

Billy-Rex said:


> How is this ep called?



"Fur and Loathing". Season 4, Episode 5.


----------



## Ratte (Jan 19, 2009)

Moka said:


> "Fur and Loathing". Season 4, Episode 5.



I saw the first ten minutes.  I was laughing so fucking hard.


----------



## Dyluck (Jan 19, 2009)

I WAS JUST THERE FOR THE YIFFING


----------



## Sulfide (Jan 20, 2009)

PeppermintRoo said:


> Fixed:
> <fag type="4life"> Random inside joke for XML programmers. </fag>
> 
> -or-
> ...


 

I havent touched HTMl in awhile. Kinda rusty at this point


----------



## ChakatBlackstar (Jan 20, 2009)

If my parents found out I was a furry, and knew the details of what a furry is then my mother would freak out about it, even more so when she figures out I'm bi and have me sent to a shrink for "help". My dad would probably shrug it off. My sister would be mad because I'm bi. She's okay with straights and gays but not bis. My dad's side of the family might make the occasional furry related joke, but that's just the kind of thing they do anyway. My mother's side would probably disown me, except for my two oldest cousins on that side. The elder one is used to that weird stuff as she's been through colledge, and her brother was at least at one point a devil worshiper so he'd probably be okay with the weirder(from the rest of the family's perspective) stuff that I do.


----------



## FurryFox (Jan 20, 2009)

Not much probably, but I'll let you know if they do find out ;3


----------



## Lite-Brite (Jan 20, 2009)

So uh.
I've been a furrie for... oh my god. Ages. Since before I knew it even had a name. (Thanks to the internet I discovered I wasn't alone, whee!)
I'd always wanted to be an animal, ever since I was very, very small. And I always expressed this. When I was little I made it a point to know everything and anything about every animal I could. Of course, my family knew this and you know, they knew my love for animals.
Well, I got into the fandom. Never really knew about it's dark side until a couple years back, and that's where all the negativity stems from.
Anyhow... I JUST, like LITERALLY, have started being open about being a furrie. Of course, my family has no idea what in God's name I'm talking about, so I had to do some 'splainin'. But uh... no one's thrown Holy Water at me or locked me in my room. I've always been uh... really really freaking different to begin with. <_< And as an artist, I always drew furries. Mother is familiar with them, but doesn't know what they are, you know? Calls them 'Animal people'. xD
But anyhow, she's being really good about it, and I am SURPRISED. She's one of those nosey-ass parents who get into EVERYTHING OMFG. But yeaaaahhhh. She's actually even letting me go to Anthrocon this year with a friend I met online who lives 2 hours away. o_o
She says it's good for me to 'meet new people and do things', since I'm just about 18. :3
I'm happy. <3 She wants to know more about furries, so that's my last hurdle really. She laughs at me from time to time about fursuits, but yeah. She's dealing well.


----------



## Truro the Lost (Jan 20, 2009)

My mom found out a looong time ago, she even accompanied me to my first fur-con, to make sure it was all "safe", but she actually wore ears to fit in. My family thinks they're pretty funny, and makes fun of me a little bit, but that's ok.  Lol.


----------



## skippy (Jan 20, 2009)

My parents dont even know what furries are. They do know i draw them...my mom thinks they are just cute characters I made up. My dad saw one of my drawing of two wolves hugging each other in bed and hes all like "hey hey hey WHAT IS THAT" and all i said was "they're just animals..." LOL even all of my friends do not know what furries are so I had to explain it to them...the fun part was trying to tell them what yiff was, I got annoyed because I had to tell the same explanation like 10 million times!!!!!


----------



## MistahFixIt (Jan 20, 2009)

My parents are already furries. They're the reason I got into the fandom in the first place. Of course, they're only into things like Kevin & Kell and Freefall an' whatnot. I get to explore the seedy underworld of Furrydom.


Lucky me?


----------



## Snack (Jan 21, 2009)

hmmm.... If mother was to find out, she would probably be like "what the hell, Dev, _what the hell_"

Then I would explain, and she would be cool with it.

She knows me better than I know myself, in a lot of ways. o_o


----------



## ChemicalWolf (Jan 21, 2009)

Me: "So long, mom and dad!  I'm going out of town for the weekend to sell paintings with the GF."
My mom: "Where are you going?"
Me: "California."
My mom: "And you're selling what now?"
Me: "Girlfriend's furry paintings."
My mom:  "Well- you can paint!  Why are you not selling YOUR paintings?  Why are YOU not a furry?  Become a furry, you might make some money at this."
Me: (secretly selling furry porn for years now) "Yes, mom.  I'll try.  Because you said so."
My dad:  "Good man."


----------



## ChakatBlackstar (Jan 21, 2009)

MistahFixIt said:


> My parents are already furries. They're the reason I got into the fandom in the first place. Of course, they're only into things like Kevin & Kell and Freefall an' whatnot. I get to explore the seedy underworld of Furrydom.
> 
> 
> Lucky me?


 
Yes...lucky you. I envy you. Please trade lives with me


----------



## Roxa (Jan 21, 2009)

My mom accepts me for who I am and just kinda turns the other cheek as long as I am not a sex addict or anything she is cool..my dad he just is kinda OBLIVIOUS to the fact that every drawing I show him of my characters is a Furry he keeps insisting that I shouldn't waste my talent and go to school for art but I don't think he realizes that I can;t draw anything but Fur really and I'm not really all that great at that either so..my parents are cool. mostly because they choose not to understand xD


----------



## FeralHusky (Jan 21, 2009)

my bro and sis know about my colouring furry pics and have a glimps or me colouring yiff, 
my mum would go psycho if saw me colour yiff, she hasn't seen me colour any thing furry and nor she know i am one. 

in addition to this i have bought a few furries round if she knew those guys were furry i don't what she'll say... cuz doesn't know about furries, but if she saw m/m yiff then she'll be like "WFT"


----------



## Runefox (Jan 21, 2009)

I apologize for this post.



FeralHusky said:


> "WFT"



WHAT FUCK THE


----------



## Beastcub (Jan 21, 2009)

ChemicalWolf said:


> Me: "So long, mom and dad!  I'm going out of town for the weekend to sell paintings with the GF."
> My mom: "Where are you going?"
> Me: "California."
> My mom: "And you're selling what now?"
> ...



XD


----------



## FoxxLegend (Jan 21, 2009)

If being a furry automatically makes you gay or something, my mother wouldn't know that anyway. And if they found out that I basically think I'm an Arctic Fox "Which I do 100%", they would just say I'm weird or delusional. But they would ultimately leave me alone about it. It's not that big a deal. Then again it could be just me talking. I don't know what goes on within my moms mind.


----------



## FoxyMcCloud (Jan 22, 2009)

Cearux said:


> Probably but my mum found me on here and instantly said, "WTF STRANGERS?!?!?" from there she went though emails that I didn't eve know how to look at ;
> 
> By the end of the day it ended with a discussion between my mother, father and I about how I will go to hell for being into such things... and being attracted to men
> 
> Also, they said that I was that way because of friends telling me to be that way... which was wrong


 
I'm going to hell?  Oh NO!

Oh.

Wait.

That's right.

I'm agnostic.  *sigh of relief*  There is no hell!

Anywho... I dunno what to tell you :\ Good luck, hang in there, and just live with the fact that your parents are afraid with everything that is "different."  Once you're 18 they can't do a damned thing about how you live your life, but until that day comes you have to suck it up :\

Best of luck, though.  I wish there was something I could do.


----------



## FoxyMcCloud (Jan 22, 2009)

Moka said:


> Yup. The CSI episode was pretty bad. I suggest watching it if you ever want to have a "WTF?!" moment.


 
Sorry to double-post, but I just watched this episode (titled Fur and Loathing).  And let me tell you... yes, I had a huge WTF moment.  A lot of it made me laugh, because of how blatantly the episode dug up the dark side of the community, but you know what?  It had one of the most shocking endings I have ever seen in a law-type show.  I won't give it away, but the way the scenario came together at the end left me speechless.

Anywho, sorry this is off-topic, but the original comment was in this thread... so making a new thread is kind of silly >.>

As I said before, though, I hope the original poster can work things out.  You're free at eighteen


----------



## lilEmber (Jan 22, 2009)

I had no problem with CSI's Fur and loathing, at all actually. A lot of furries I bet found out about the fandom through it, and honestly it's pretty accurate. Not for cons, but for private parties, yes.


----------



## Paskiewicz (Jan 22, 2009)

A year ago, my mother caught me that she seen some nude furry arts on my screen saver. She pushy me to remove those yiff arts off my computer. Few days later, I got them back. Now she doesn't if I'm a furry. I wish I put her name on my block list that she can't see my artworks. X3


----------



## mrredfox (Jan 22, 2009)

NewfDraggie said:


> I had no problem with CSI's Fur and loathing, at all actually. A lot of furries I bet found out about the fandom through it, and honestly it's pretty accurate. Not for cons, but for private parties, yes.


i watched that episode, thought it was shit episode, never watch csi again. Ill stick with 24.


----------



## Dyluck (Jan 22, 2009)

mrredfox said:


> 24.



Yeah booiiiiii


----------



## mrredfox (Jan 22, 2009)

David M. Awesome said:


> Yeah booiiiiii


I FUCKING LOVE JACK BAUER.


----------



## Ren-Raku (Jan 22, 2009)

mrredfox said:


> I FUCKED JACK BAUER.



Whut?


----------



## mrredfox (Jan 22, 2009)

Ren-Raku said:


> Whut?


i wish.


----------



## Ren-Raku (Jan 22, 2009)

mrredfox said:


> i did.



Did what?


----------



## mrredfox (Jan 22, 2009)

Ren-Raku said:


> Did what?


have sex with keifer sutherland all night long


----------



## Ren-Raku (Jan 22, 2009)

mrredfox said:


> have sex with my hand all night long



TMI...


----------



## mrredfox (Jan 22, 2009)

Ren-Raku said:


> I'm a douche


orly?


----------



## Ren-Raku (Jan 22, 2009)

mrredfox said:


> So am I!



I knew that already.


----------



## FoxxLegend (Jan 23, 2009)

Lol, I am a CSI: Miami fan. Heracio is freaking awesome! Smart too.


----------



## Suirad (Jan 23, 2009)

I think my parents know....but I'm not sure. I kind of hint it a lot. Wearing my tail, browsing the forums in broad daylight....even my xbox live info says I'm a furry...But if they did/do know then I'm not really sure what they would do.


----------



## Riptor (Jan 23, 2009)

I haven't told my folks yet, but I'm trying to figure out a way to tell them. I told my mom about furries before when I was referring to one of my online friends, and she seemed pretty all right with it.

Of course, nobody said I couldn't sugarcoat it a little. 

Anyway, I hope everything ends up OK for you, Cerux.


----------



## micolithe (Jan 23, 2009)

I don't think my parents would even know what a furry was.


I'm pretty sure they at least suspect that I'm gay, but I know they'd be fine with that.


----------



## Doug (Jan 23, 2009)

My parents don't know I'm a furry. If they did, I'm sure they wouldn't mind, seeing as they know I'm quite an eccentric person 

  Eventually, I will have to tell them (I need a ride to a furcon...), but it doesn't bother me much. Unfortunately, I believe they watched CSI for a few seasons after it started... so I dunno if they already have a negative opinion on the fandom.

 Personally, I'd be more concerned about them finding out about some of my odd fetishes before I worry about them finding out about my furry-ness... (Always wondered why there has never been a thread called "So my parents found out I has weird fetishes" on this forum...)


----------



## Nocturnowl357 (Jan 23, 2009)

Mr_foxx said:


> my cousin knows



same thing. But my cousin knows through my series so he learned the RIGHT way first. And his dad had falling outs with my ma so there ain't a chance he's gonna tell.

I'm pretty good at keeping things secretive and my ma barely knows how to work an explorer. Hell I could be looking at how to be a terrorist and she'd NEVER know.


----------



## bozzles (Jan 24, 2009)

No one knows about me... I think my friend(s) may suspect it because I talk about it so much.


----------



## The Grey One (Jan 24, 2009)

I came out to one of my best friends and he was just like "it's all cool with me".


----------



## Kero (Jan 24, 2009)

I'm fairly open with my status of "furry."  ;p  My parents know, but they're not quite sure what it is.  I've explained it, but it doesn't stick.  I don't complain because they love me.  I know I'm lucky in that regard.  They also know I'm gay.

A good bit of the world is a little in the dark about furries; I wore my "OMGWTF Furries" shirt once around my college campus and the only comment I got was from my trampy friend who asked "Furies?  You mean like Medusa?"  So Greek mythology is apparently a more noticeable concept than this anthropomorphic fandom.


----------



## Gol22 (Jan 24, 2009)

I was planning on tellin' mom soon. Just haven't gotten to it.

As for brother finding out, I know I will probably get a lot of shit from him.

Friends, I have no idea.....


----------



## Fiereci (Jan 24, 2009)

hmmm... personally, I don't regard myself as a furry. I draw -mostly- clean (like 99%) anthropomophic art, just because I like it. But I never want to have a fursuit or own anything adult furry related. Also, I don't have anything suspicious in my room. I think I'm just a fan of anthropomorphic/furry art, and I really really like to draw it. But I don't think of myself as a furry. I'm a girl, I'm straight (not that it has anything to do with it!) so my parents aren't suspicious at all. They know what I draw, but see it as an innocent interest, rather than a fetish (they know about the fetish, but don't believe I am such a person. They just know both things are closely related).
ALSO, I'm not here for the porn, specifically. hahah. 
To put it this way, I never want to become a furry lifestyler. But i do respect those who are/want to be. so don't worry about me.. I'm just an innocent artist/watcher here on FA. lol.


----------



## FoxxLegend (Jan 24, 2009)

Fiereci said:


> hmmm... personally, I don't regard myself as a furry. I draw -mostly- clean (like 99%) anthropomophic art, just because I like it. But I never want to have a fursuit or own anything adult furry related. Also, I don't have anything suspicious in my room. I think I'm just a fan of anthropomorphic/furry art, and I really really like to draw it. But I don't think of myself as a furry. I'm a girl, I'm straight (not that it has anything to do with it!) so my parents aren't suspicious at all. They know what I draw, but see it as an innocent interest, rather than a fetish (they know about the fetish, but don't believe I am such a person. They just know both things are closely related).
> ALSO, I'm not here for the porn, specifically. hahah.
> To put it this way, I never want to become a furry lifestyler. But i do respect those who are/want to be. so don't worry about me.. I'm just an innocent artist/watcher here on FA. lol.



Eh, your welcome here and we accept you anyway.


----------



## bozzles (Jan 24, 2009)

Oh, right. I just remembered...

Like two months ago, my friend Colin and I were exchanging personal things (masturbation habits, sexual experiences, sexuality, etc.), and I told him this:

"I've gotten off to some furry porn before."

He laughed, didn't really care, and hasn't mention ever again.


----------



## Fiereci (Jan 25, 2009)

FoxxLegend said:


> Eh, your welcome here and we accept you anyway.



heheee.. thanks xD


----------



## Collision Cat (Jan 25, 2009)

My parents have no idea what a furry is. In fact, most people around here don't.


----------



## Thatch (Jan 25, 2009)

Collision Cat said:


> My parents have no idea what a furry is. In fact, most people around here don't.



What the fucking hell 0.o


I'm envious of that font...


----------



## Collision Cat (Jan 25, 2009)

szopaw said:


> I'm envious of that font...


You can use it too! It's called Kristen ITC.


----------



## mrredfox (Jan 25, 2009)

Collision Cat said:


> You can use it too! It's called Kristen ITC.


no please dont. it burns to read.


----------



## Fiereci (Jan 25, 2009)

mrredfox said:


> no please dont. it burns to read.



Haha lol. It's rather this way, it takes too much time editing your text every time you post something!


----------



## Collision Cat (Jan 25, 2009)

mrredfox said:


> no please dont. it burns to read.


I'm sorry... but you're probably not missing much if you don't read my posts. And hey, it's better than when I posted in lime green on a forum with a white background!


Fiereci said:


> Haha lol. It's rather this way, it takes too much time editing your text every time you post something!


Ah, I'm used to it.


----------



## Fiereci (Jan 25, 2009)

Collision Cat said:


> I'm sorry... but you're probably not missing much if you don't read my posts. And hey, it's better than when I posted in lime green on a forum with a white background!
> 
> Ah, I'm used to it.



OK alright x3


----------



## Thatch (Jan 25, 2009)

Collision Cat said:


> You can use it too! It's called Kristen ITC.



So I noticed...



I would like to have a font that look like written in blood, that would be really cool.

this actually would come close


----------



## Collision Cat (Jan 25, 2009)

szopaw said:


> I would like to have a font that look like written in blood, that would be really cool.
> 
> this actually would come close


*It looks even better in bold and maybe italics!*


----------



## Fiereci (Jan 25, 2009)

*is scared*
x3


----------



## mrredfox (Jan 25, 2009)

FUUUUUUUUUUUU- MY EYES.


----------



## Thatch (Jan 25, 2009)

Collision Cat said:


> *It looks even better in bold and maybe italics!*



*Now only to change the color for a more suiting one a voila*



*WHY SO SERIOUS?_______*


----------



## Collision Cat (Jan 25, 2009)

Fiereci said:


> *is scared*
> x3


Rawr.


mrredfox said:


> FUUUUUUUUUUUU- MY EYES.


Is this better? :twisted:



szopaw said:


> *Now only to change the color for a more suiting one a voila*
> 
> 
> 
> *WHY SO SERIOUS?_______*


Now it looks like dried blood!


----------



## Thatch (Jan 25, 2009)

Collision Cat said:


> Now it looks like dried blood!



*NOOOOOO, for real? XD*


----------



## Fiereci (Jan 25, 2009)

*dies*


----------



## Collision Cat (Jan 25, 2009)

Fiereci said:


> *dies*


Whoops!


----------



## Thatch (Jan 25, 2009)

Fiereci said:


> *dies*



*Casts Ultimate Ressurection*

RISE, MY FAITHFUL MINION!

*LETS FEAST UPON THE FLESH OF THE INNOCENT!*


----------



## WolfTailz (Jan 25, 2009)

If my parents found out they would basically yell at me, take away my computer, my phone, and kick me out of my drama club. Basically take away my life...


----------



## Fiereci (Jan 25, 2009)

szopaw said:


> *Casts Ultimate Ressurection*
> 
> RISE, MY FAITHFUL MINION!
> 
> *LETS FEAST UPON THE FLESH OF THE INNOCENT!*



*turns into a zombie and goes eat braaaaiinz*



> If my parents found out they would basically yell at me, take away my computer, my phone, and kick me out of my drama club. Basically take away my life...



Oh my...  *hugs* I'm sorry for you.. I really hope they'll never find out in that case...


----------



## Thatch (Jan 25, 2009)

Fiereci said:


> *turns into a zombie and goes eat braaaaiinz*



Nawww, you're definitely an alluring demoness now XD


----------



## Cearux (Jan 25, 2009)

Because this post is even still alive? anyway, finally got my internet back  that's a + ;3


----------



## Ren-Raku (Jan 25, 2009)

NIGGERS. Oh shit, this isn't /b/!

Oh shit, I just broke rule 1 and 2! FUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU-


----------



## Doug (Jan 25, 2009)

Ren-Raku said:


> NIGGERS. Oh shit, this isn't /b/!
> 
> Oh shit, I just broke rule 1 and 2! FUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU-


RULES 1 AND 2 NEWFAG!

Wait, wut?


----------



## Holsety (Jan 25, 2009)

1 and 2 are for raids


----------



## Fiereci (Jan 26, 2009)

szopaw said:


> Nawww, you're definitely an alluring demoness now XD



*sits on a church tower staring around like a gargoyle.* Ã²___Ã³


----------



## Thatch (Jan 26, 2009)

Fiereci said:


> *sits on a church tower staring around like a gargoyle.* Ã²___Ã³



I guess gargoyles are alluring for SOME people XD


----------



## Fiereci (Jan 26, 2009)

szopaw said:


> I guess gargoyles are alluring for SOME people XD



I said -like- a gargoyle, not -as- a gargoyle xD


----------



## Thatch (Jan 26, 2009)

Fiereci said:


> I said -like- a gargoyle, not -as- a gargoyle xD



Oh, sorry XD
My cognitive powers are a little impaired atm


----------



## Fiereci (Jan 26, 2009)

szopaw said:


> Oh, sorry XD
> My cognitive powers are a little impaired atm



heheee.. ^^ never mind. 
*sits on top of a stone gargoyle* gurrr :E


----------



## Thatch (Jan 26, 2009)

Fiereci said:


> heheee.. ^^ never mind.
> *sits on top of a stone gargoyle* gurrr :E



I would guess an alluring demoness wuold go and... Well, allure XD


----------



## Fiereci (Jan 26, 2009)

szopaw said:


> I would guess an alluring demoness wuold go and... Well, allure XD



that's still true


----------



## Thatch (Jan 26, 2009)

Fiereci said:


> that's still true



By sitting on a gargoyle?


----------



## Devious Bane (Jan 26, 2009)

My parents don't even know what a furry is. What's there to find out if you don't know what to look for?


----------



## LucidBlaze (Jan 26, 2009)

To my parents "furry" is nothing more than adjective.
If I said "I'm a furry" they'd probably just think I had some freaky overgrown pube fetish or something.


----------



## coolkidex (Jan 26, 2009)

Jonnaius said:


> I would be investigated, they would find out im confused, and then I would be disowned.


Ass.
It really depends on your parents. If their nice, tell them about the community and they might get it. If their christian, you may be in a bit of trouble... PM me if you dont get it.


----------



## Wuxade (Jan 27, 2009)

I don't think my parents know... but I don't think they would mind.  Or really know what a furry is.  My mom has picked up my sketchbook full of anthro sketches and just said that it looked good.  I guess she didn't see anything strange about a sketchbook full of cat people .__.


----------



## mrfoxboy (Jan 29, 2009)

Cearux said:


> And all went to hell
> 
> 
> Last week, my mum caught me on the forums, and after that day, they had me banned from the internet, tried to send me to counseling and said what I was into was wrong...



Correction: What _*THEY*_ did was wrong. Besides, there's nothing wrong with being a regular furry.



Cearux said:


> I just today figured out how to bypass the security lock they had as well.



 My, aren't you a sneaky little fox?



Cearux said:


> I know this has probably been but, what happened when/if your parents found out you were furry?



Mom had seen me on FurAffinity and asked me what a furry was, and I explained it to her, leaving out the "yiff" part of the fandom (NO! I am not into yiff, tho I do like art of two furries cuddling). She relayed the info to my dad. Both parents were cool with it. Even when I declared that I had ordered fox ears and a fox tail, they didn't care.


----------



## Zephyer (Jan 29, 2009)

I'm fairly certain mine couldn't care less.


----------



## reian (Jan 29, 2009)

I don't know what my parents would do....They are already trying to take me out of college for getting engaged...So I don't know what the next irrational step would be.


----------



## ramsay_baggins (Jan 29, 2009)

reian said:


> I don't know what my parents would do....They are already trying to take me out of college for getting engaged...So I don't know what the next irrational step would be.



Wait, what?

Why the hell are they doing that?


----------



## DJ-Fragon (Jan 29, 2009)

My parent doesn't care less.


----------



## Gavrill (Jan 29, 2009)

My parents believe there is some sort of mental deficiency for someone to not force themselves to be "normal".

I have a lot of issues with them....


----------



## silver_foxfang (Jan 29, 2009)

Emil said:


> According to a poll I once took on these very forums, 50% of furries WILL rape your cat if you leave them alone with it!


 
wow


----------



## Morroke (Jan 29, 2009)

My dad doesn't care/understand it.

My mom doesn't understand/care either. She even brought me to Petco to buy my collar.


----------



## silver_foxfang (Jan 29, 2009)

my perents all ready act like thay dont know me what good  would it do to tell them


----------



## Cbot72 (Aug 18, 2014)

I literaly just decided that im maby a furry and no offence but your parents probobly worship fred phelps. But yeah if my parents found out I was dabbiling in this stuff they probs wouldn't mind, but I would be quite embarrassed. But my dad might maby try to find some cons and what not. He does that now with my steampunk and anime interests. Event though my brother and sister would be total tools about it. There 10 and 8 years older than me. I'm the only one in my family who likes the things I like, and everyone else loves hockey. When I bring up amine and manga when my brother and sister are nearby they start spouting nhl crap. Makes me feel kinda unwanted and distant, but I know they don't mean it; or they do, who cares (other than me).


----------



## Taralack (Aug 18, 2014)

Nice necro, buddy. Check the date of the last post before replying next time.


----------

